# What's your verbiage for the balance due nudge?



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I hate writing this email/making this phone call and I have two of them to write tonight.

What's your verbiage for the "Just wanted to remind you you have an outstanding balance, you deadbeat" email?

Obviously kidding about the deadbeat part. I know things like that tend to get away from people.

What's your phrasing for the polite nudge to pay?


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

"I did the work, correct, and you were satisfied with that, no issues, nor problems!" Is there anything that needs to be addressed? I am able to work on anything needed! When they say "no" say then a payment is needed asap! I hope to see the payment in full with-in 72 hours!


----------



## All City (Feb 22, 2013)

Easy Gibson said:


> I hate writing this email/making this phone call and I have two of them to write tonight. What's your verbiage for the "Just wanted to remind you you have an outstanding balance, you deadbeat" email? Obviously kidding about the deadbeat part. I know things like that tend to get away from people. What's your phrasing for the polite nudge to pay?


Hello client,
How are you today? I'm just checking to see if you received my invoice I sent on 00/00/13?
Thank you


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Man, I got an invoice 75 days old. I email the fudge outta that client. Threatened liens, lawsuits, etc...

The only reply I get is "it's being processed"....

I hired a lawyer three weeks ago, and he aint done shiat to get my money. Whatever you do screen your lawyer. Lazy bastids... I'll just lien the my own damned self.

Squeaky wheel...


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I've got two out right now that total about $1500. Obviously not giant money, but hey man, that's rent, gimme it!


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I have found it is easier to trade their Warranty Packet for the final check, requiring a signature, in person.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Payment is due on the day the job is completed. I don't leave without final payment. I tell them it allows my wife to close out the invoice.

But it also states that in my contract, so they know it up front.

What does YOUR contract say?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Dear Customer

This letter is to remind you of your outstanding balance in the amount of $$$ Please remit this balance within (so many days) days or contact our office to advise us when we can expect to receive your payment.

If you have already mailed your payment, please accept our thanks

Sincerely,

You

P.S If don't receive a payment within (so many days) our representative will be on your door stop to collect.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

svronthmve said:


> Payment is due on the day the job is completed. I don't leave without final payment. I tell them it allows my wife to close out the invoice.
> 
> But it also states that in my contract, so they know it up front.
> 
> What does YOUR contract say?


Well I mean it says due upon completion, but it's very rare that anyone is home when I'm done. I usually leave it on the kitchen table or email it to them. Very rarely is it a problem. 

Really, I just hate writing emails at all. 

All City has the closest to what I typically use. Try to pawn it off on the mail or something so that it's nobody's fault.

Alright, here goes. Yee haw.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Great responses above.

I think it's important to let the client have an "out" on the first communication so they can agree with you that it was not their fault that "they are irresponsible". I use the tone that it was probably an error and they did not receive the invoice due to it going to junk email, or lost in the snail mail, etc.

Then progressively work up.

I rarely leave a clients house anymore without a check since I've been burned before, but if it's a good one that you have dealt with a few times who quite honestly could have forgotten, start softly first.

You know the dynamics of the relationship and can plan accordingly.

My 2 pennies.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't pay for materials or register the warranty until the job is complete.

I tell the homeowners that once payment is received I send out the lien release and paid receipt.

If I don't receive the payment one week after I completed the project, I send a friendly reminder simply saying "Hi Homeowner, please note we still have not received the payment for the (insert project). We appreciate your prompt attention in settling this balance."

If I don't hear a week after that my next one is a little more harsh and goes along the lines of " Hi Homeowner, your payment is currently past due by 7 days. To avoid interest on the balance please submit payment immediately. Failure to receive payment within 5 business days will result in a lien being placed against the property. We appreciate your prompt attention in settling this debt"

If I don't get it the last one goes like this. "Mr. Homeowner, This is an attempt to collect a debt in the amount of XX. Payment must be received immediately. If we do not receive payment within 5 business days, we will be placing a lien against the property as well as our distributor"


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok done. 

Now we wait.... more.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

so let's see yours.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Kind of atypical since it's a two pronged bid follow up and payment collection email, but it went a little something like this:


Hi Customer,

I just wanted to send a quick follow up email in regards to Job B to make sure you received the estimate I sent out last week. Sometimes I get redirected to spam when I send from the .com email address.

Additionally, I wanted to remind you that there is a balance due from Job A which was completed a few weeks ago. I've attached the invoice below. If payment has already been sent please accept our thanks!

Hope all is well.

Best,

Me



Greg24k, thanks for the lend on the "please accept our thanks"! It's the little lines like that I end up spending the most time on.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Great responses including your own Easy. Before I became a manly contractor, I wrote many emails every day in an office setting for 10 years, and I learned one thing: Only cover one subject per email for the greatest chance of getting a response.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

knock knock, hey im here to pick up a check.

/thread over


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

One thing I've learned after all these years is how to ask for money. I'm not bashful that's for sure. It goes something like this, may I get a check. I believe the amount is on the contract. Thanks.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Golden view said:


> Great responses including your own Easy. Before I became a manly contractor, I wrote many emails every day in an office setting for 10 years, and I learned one thing: Only cover one subject per email for the greatest chance of getting a response.


This is a great piece of advice. I was willing to break the rule because I'm pretty sure the guy can handle the basic multitasking scenario I just presented him with. hah


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I've got a g/c playing games with my money.. The last check was $200 short. When I called him on it he said it was a mistake . He says I'll meet you over at the house your on and settle up..That was 10 days ago. I called him today and told him to delete my number from your phone and find someone else to polish your burn pile lumber turds..I've got 7 miss calls in the last 5 hours:whistling After 10 years I'm kicking him ! No big loss!!! Truck ass G/C !!! It's been coming to a head for a few years now so I feel I may have made a move I will never regret!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> I've got a g/c playing games with my money.. The last check was $200 short. When I called him on it he said it was a mistake . He says I'll meet you over at the house your on and settle up..That was 10 days ago. I called him today and told him to delete my number from your phone and find someone else to polish your burn pile lumber turds..I've got 7 miss calls in the last 5 hours:whistling After 10 years I'm kicking him ! No big loss!!! Truck ass G/C !!! It's been coming to a head for a few years now so I feel I may have made a move I will never regret!


The only time I've ever been burned was by another contractor. This may not be something you can do, however this is why I only enter into prime contracts.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> The only time I've ever been burned was by another contractor. This may not be something you can do, however this is why I only enter into prime contracts.


I will get my $200..but the chance of me doing another home for him ? :no:


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Write just about anything.*

November 17, 2013

Ms. Dianne Jones
*** Street
*** City

Re: Notice that payment has not been received

Dear Ms. Jones:

It has been over 30 days and I haven't received the payment that was due.

I hope everything is okay and if there is a problem please contact me asap.

Thank you very much.

Mr. Freddy Smith
*** Company
President


We have about 500 accounts that we collect on and I almost never send a letter. We call on the phone and if we can't contact the customer we drive to their home. I usually send a letter only before filing in court because we need proof that we gave the customer a chance to pay.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I've never sent a bill in my life, with the exception of a commercial developer I work for, which is the only exception. I got several hundred units from them. As for HO's they pay me when I'm rolling up my tools on the last day there.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Its only come up a few times. When the clients are there they offer the check during final walk thru or punch list. Most of the time the invoice is emailed and we get a check promptly. 

The few we didnt get a check promptly we called or emailed, dont remember. Two were pains, one was a looney lady, took 9 weeks to get $1, 100. The other was a years salary that took over 100 days to get. It was for a resort, and we refused future work for them.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

On the rare occasion that someone is slow, I send the email, usually in the evening, then make a phone call the next day. Not that the money doesn't matter, but the final payment is usually very small (or the job was small). Commercial jobs usually have more outstanding at the end, but I haven't had any trouble there so far.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

First paragraph of my contract - interest on unpaid balances is 35% per annum.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Metro M & L said:


> First paragraph of my contract - interest on unpaid balances is 35% per annum.


Must be nice to live in a free state. The state of California tells us the maximum we can charge and it's peanuts.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Man some of you guys would have a hard time on government projects. One job we did was no money down and payment was 180 days after completing the three month project. We were making fish habitat for the dnr on table rock lake in Missouri.

Cole


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> Man some of you guys would have a hard time on government projects. One job we did was no money down and payment was 180 days after completing the three month project. We were making fish habitat for the dnr on table rock lake in Missouri.
> 
> Cole


This is why I don't do those projects. Those are for the really big boys.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Some great responses and ideas above..... and I think each instance is sort of specific to the exact issue (amount due, time delinguent, history and your assesment of the customer).

Although this experience is related to another field of work, and is dependent on your state's MM lien law, *a polite threat *of "not wanting to, but having to file a lien by such date due to your bank relations", often is a good incentive for collection.

Most parties do not want to spend the time or bother with a lien filing, and public record can be a strong incentive in many cases.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> This is why I don't do those projects. Those are for the really big boys.


Dont have to be a big company, just have to save money for operating capital. 

Ive never agreed to anything over net 90, personally.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Easy Gibson said:


> Really, I just hate writing emails at all.


Understood. I'll tell you what- Give me the HO's Name, address, phone number and email and I'll go get that money and keep it for myself. Afterall, I would deserve every penny of it.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I can't help but feel that arrangement isn't very beneficial to me. I appreciate the offer though.


Update: Replied immediately. Picking up check and signing contract for Job B on Thursday.
Cross that off the list. Now we're down to only 1 outstanding balance. Huzzah.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

svronthmve said:


> Payment is due on the day the job is completed. I don't leave without final payment. I tell them it allows my wife to close out the invoice.
> 
> But it also states that in my contract, so they know it up front.
> 
> What does YOUR contract say?


That's the ONLY way to do it. Our contract stipulates a 50% deposit, and 50% due upon completion. That means completion, not when you decide to send the check.... completion.

I also have a completion certificate saying the work is completed to their satisfaction. It lists the contract number, the date the contract was signed, the amount that is now due, and a lines for check number or CC number and one for them to sign and date it. It also indicates that our five year workmanship warranty starts on the date they sign it.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

...


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Many people won't pay when finished*

Maybe a small shop doesn't have problems, but when you have a high volume of jobs there are always the butthead customers who decide they are not going to pay for the entire job when it is finished.

I had a customer today who decided he was not going to pay for job the in full and we signed a solid contract yesterday stating payment in full upon completion. The customer's excuses are he went to the doctor today and the doctor's bill is higher than he expected. That is bs. Then he said I didn't give him enough time to think about how he was going to pay. The job was $4800. He paid $2400 and promised the remainder by December 7th. 

We get about 3 to 5 of these customers every month. We can kick and scream, but it only makes matters worse. Most people end up paying in full when they say and it is better to work things out rather than make threats. 

In today's world promises, contracts, and signatures can be worthless.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

You wouldn't leave your tools on a jobsite, because they are WORTH money, so why would you leave ACTUAL money due to you on the job or expend MORE money collecting it? Why would you leave your CASH FLOW behind?

If you are not collecting your money at the end of a job, it is because you are not enforcing your contract, and whose fault is that? The customers?

The reality is, the more time you spend doing something, the less you get paid... Set the expectation from the beginning middle and end of job...

We accept cash, check or money order throughout the job, but not only do they get reminders throughout the job, but the final payment can still be cash or money order, but if it is a check, we require a certified check... never had a customer balk at this, and in fact, have had customers say that is a great idea... 

The tick list is your prime opportunity to have the final conversation reminding them that the money is due on the last day and who is going to be there to present the payment and go over final paperwork or worse case scenario, are they going to leave payment on the table. Your final presentation of papers (i.e. - completion certificate, warranty, receipt, etc.) is a REASON for them to be there... 

At this juncture, set a meeting for two weeks later and present a satisfaction survey. This is your opportunity to farm their warm market. You KNOW the ladies have been showing off what's been done... strike while the iron is hottest... and bridge relationships...

They ALREADY KNOW what the balance is, and have a contract, so what do they need an invoice for? All your Change Orders should be paid in full at this point... and if you can leave an invoice on the table, they can leave a check on the table...

When we send out our installer letter and what to expect, it also addresses payments, again, setting the expectation...

It's all about setting expectations... each time you collect a check for a progress payment, you discuss and set expectations for the next one until you have them all...

You worked for it, you shouldn't have to work to get it...

Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

KAP said:


> You wouldn't leave your tools on a jobsite, because they are WORTH money, so why would you leave ACTUAL money due to on the job or expend MORE money collecting it? Why would you leave your CASH FLOW behind?
> 
> If you are not collecting your money at the end of a job, it is because you are not enforcing your contract, and whose fault is that? The customers?
> 
> ...


Well said!

And it doesn't matter if you are a small shop or multi-zillion dollar organization like some one thinks above. That's just an excuse for being lazy!


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

VinylHanger said:


> This is why I don't do those projects. Those are for the really big boys.


not at all, i am in 1, and have to bid a gov. job of 50k in dollars.
payment 90% in 120 days on completion, and 10% guarantee in 18 months.
i am gonna bid this to win


----------

